# gpart error: Unknown command show



## overmind (Mar 1, 2011)

When running 

[cmd=]gpart show[/cmd]

on a very minimal FreeBSD, built with few scripts  I got the error:


```
gpart: Unknown command: show
```

What can be the problem, and where I can look? gpart is on /sbin/gpart and the size is the same as for FreeBSD development machine.

All libs exist on minimal machine:


```
/sbin/gpart:
        libgeom.so.5 => /lib/libgeom.so.5 (0x80064b000)
        libsbuf.so.5 => /lib/libsbuf.so.5 (0x800750000)
        libbsdxml.so.4 => /lib/libbsdxml.so.4 (0x800852000)
        libutil.so.8 => /lib/libutil.so.8 (0x800976000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800a86000)
```


----------



## dandelion (Mar 1, 2011)

Do you have modules under /lib/geom, particularly geom_part.so?
	
	



```
$ gpart show
=>       34  488394988  ada0  GPT  (233G)
         34        256     1  freebsd-boot  (128K)
[...]
$ sudo mv /lib/geom/geom_part.so .
$ gpart show
gpart: Unknown command: show.
usage: gpart help
[...]
```


----------



## overmind (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I have, thank you, problem solved.

I thought there might be some more files for *gpart* command, those scripts were made for an early version of FreeBSD where was no GEOM and I did not know about /lib/geom files.

If it were a package I would *pkg_info -L package name*, I only used *ldd* to find required libs and probably I did not read (until the end) the proper man page.


----------

